# inserting phpBB forum into dreamweaver cs4



## Shiverq (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm making a website for my online gaming clan. I have everything done except i want to have a forum on the site. I was told to use phpBB software so i downloaded that. Now i have no idea how to actually insert the phpBB software into dreamweaver so it can be used on the site. Please help


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You don't insert it into DW. You upload it to your website to a folder there and then just have a menu item or link which takes you to the index.php file in the phpbb folder.


----------

